# REC:  Zippy Cucumber Gobblers



## luckytrim (Oct 17, 2006)

Zippy Cucumber Gobblers 

6 oz oven roasted turkey breast finely chopped, (or leftover turkey breast) 
3 Tbs mayonnaise 
2 Tbs green onions finely chopped 
1 tsp horseradish 
1/8 tsp cayenne 
1/8 tsp fresh ground pepper 
1/8 tsp garlic powder 
2 large Cucumbers scored and cut into 1/4-inch slices 
Field Greens for garnish (in the bagged salad section) 

In small bowl combine turkey, mayonnaise, green onion, horseradish, cayenne, pepper and garlic powder. 
Top each cucumber slice with 1-1/2 teaspoons turkey mixture. 
Arrange greens on a large serving plate and place individual cucumber slices on them. 
makes about 30
recipe doubles easily


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll have to try this, it sounds really good.  Thank you.


----------



## jkath (Mar 2, 2007)

Luckytrim, this really sounds delicious!


----------



## Ali (Apr 3, 2007)

This sounds great and contains many of my favorite ingredients. Now I'm hungry lol thanks for sharing.

~Ali


----------

